# 06 Audi A6 SQ Install, Micro Precision, Tru, Helix, ID



## 02TurboA4 (Jun 21, 2007)

I don't post to often but thought it was about time I posted up a built log with my current build. I want to thank Don (6spdcoupe) for all the great info and all the gear I have acquired over the past few years, Don (Rudeboy) @ SDS for great info and deadening products and Rick (raamaudio) @ RAAMmat for great product for the value.

On to the build. I'm running factory HU as it is built into the car, Audi MMI system.

Pre-Amp: mObridge M1000-M-DA2
Processor: Helix P-DSP
Line Conditioner: Tru Line 8is
Front Stage Amps: Tru 4100s & Tru 2200s
Sub Amp: Alpine MRV 1507
Tweeter: Micro Precision Z-28MKII
Midrange: Micro Precision Z-100 MK III
Midbass: Micro Precision Z-170IV
Sub: 2 IDQ v3 10's

Entire car was sound deadened with a combination of SDS products and RAAMat BXT II. Doors, Roof and Floor have butyl mat, CCF and MLV. Trunk just has butyl at the moment.

Here are a few pics of the speakers.

































Will post up more info as I progress with the install.


----------



## stuckinok (Jul 22, 2008)

Oh nice. I love your choice of equipment. Im looking forward to more pics.


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

ooooh, will keep an eye on this


----------



## 02TurboA4 (Jun 21, 2007)

Here are a few more pics.

All seats out for deadening.









Here they are sitting in the garage.









Center counsel outer covers off.









During sound dampening process on floor. Didn't get any more before I put the carpet back in. But after full coverage of RAAMmat, CCF & MLV the carpet was an extremely tight fit. After 2 Audi's one would think I would learn they have almost no additional room for dampening materials. But I want it as quite as I can. Also this A6 had a lot of factory sound dampening including CCF & MLV in both driver & passenger side floors as well as drive shaft tunnel.









Truck with factory carpeted panels removed and before sound dampening.

















First cut out in rear deck for subs to be mounted IB. You can also see some of the threaded inserts in the sheet metal that will hold up the mounting baffle for the subs.









Prepping for fiberglass kicks.


----------



## 02TurboA4 (Jun 21, 2007)

Partial finished rear section of the fiberglass kicks. Need to open up the holes more for better venting into the front fenders.









Kick panel mounting baffles. Made to match factory kick panel contour as these will be molded / figerglassed to the exterior of the factory kick panel then the entire panel will be wrapped in Black Ultrasuede.









Riding this on nice days is one reason that this install is taking longer than expected.


----------



## f5racing (Apr 9, 2012)

I like it, will have to keep an eye on this one.


----------



## hc_TK (Jan 18, 2006)

Nice components!


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Nov 30, 2009)

Great work! I am in the planning stages of an 06 A6 build right now as well (4.2 S-Line too). I will definitely be following this one


----------



## 02TurboA4 (Jun 21, 2007)

rollininstyle2004 said:


> Great work! I am in the planning stages of an 06 A6 build right now as well (4.2 S-Line too). I will definitely be following this one


Nice another A6 install. Let me know if you need any info, I'd be happy to help if I can.

Be prepared for lots of hours if taking the interior out.


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Nov 30, 2009)

02TurboA4 said:


> Nice another A6 install. Let me know if you need any info, I'd be happy to help if I can.
> 
> Be prepared for lots of hours if taking the interior out.


I am sure I will have more than a couple questions once I get knee deep. Thanks for the offer to help! 

...and yes, I remember pulling apart my allroad, and this car seems like its going to be even more intense to tear down. I will probably start pulling panels and deading within the next few weeks.


----------



## childersbros (Jan 12, 2012)

VERY NICE EQUIPMENT AND NICE RIDE


----------



## 02TurboA4 (Jun 21, 2007)

Here are a couple more pics.

Passenger side kick panel with contact cement before I wrap in UltraSuede.









Passenger side kick panel wrapped.


----------



## 02TurboA4 (Jun 21, 2007)

Here is a quick pic of the car.









Here are a few of the trunk, still in process. Still need to finish up the wiring, mount the amps and make the cover panels. Each side has a hinged panel because one side has the jack and the other has the nav system.

















Here is the baffle mounted to the rear deck lid. Their is another plate that mounts to this which the subs are mounted to.


----------



## audio+civic (Apr 16, 2009)

subscribed


----------



## 02TurboA4 (Jun 21, 2007)

Crappy teaser pic. Will have some better ones later this week.


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

02TurboA4 said:


> Crappy teaser pic. Will have some better ones later this week.


Plan on keeping the "Bose Premium Sound" badge?


----------



## 02TurboA4 (Jun 21, 2007)

Sure do, that way no one will know whats in the car. Once the flush mount grill is on the kicks won't even notice the speakers are there.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Those kicks (stock) are ridiculously huge! I heard an A6 a few weeks ago that had 6.5" subs AND 3" mids AND 1" tweets all in the kick panels.
Here's a picture.


----------



## 02TurboA4 (Jun 21, 2007)

Nice install. Yea the old body style A6 had a lot more room in the kicks. 

Mine only extend about 2" farther out than stock. Don't even notice it when sitting in the car. There is only about an 1" or so of clearance behind the mids without cutting sheet metal and to many f'ing factory wiring harness in the kicks. All factory wires were moved as far forward out of the way as they could be. Goal was also to be able to put everything back to stock if or when I sell the car.


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Nov 30, 2009)

Looks great, definitely taking notes!


----------



## 02TurboA4 (Jun 21, 2007)

So far I'm very pleased with my decision to go with the MP Z Series, very detailed. Hearing things I never heard before. Can't wait to get more time in on the speakers. Only have some basic crossover settings for break in. Next weekend when I have 20 or so hours I plan to do some real tuning. Should also have my new calibrated mic in by then to help with that.


----------



## gu9cci (Mar 28, 2011)

Congrats buddy!
I'm glad you like the speakers.
What is your impression compare to esotars?


----------



## Se7en (Mar 28, 2007)

Nice install, but too bad you didn't go with better drivers 

In all seriousness, nice work! I'm officially shopping for an older A6! Hmm.. maybe an S6 Avant


----------



## mrm1776 (Oct 30, 2010)

Wow... those drivers are sexy! Those look so good you could put them on the mantle and call them art!


----------



## 02TurboA4 (Jun 21, 2007)

gu9cci said:


> Congrats buddy!
> I'm glad you like the speakers.
> What is your impression compare to esotars?


Thanks. Yea I can't wait to get them dialed in. 
Haven't had a chance to hear some esotars just yet.


----------



## 02TurboA4 (Jun 21, 2007)

Se7en said:


> Nice install, but too bad you didn't go with better drivers
> 
> In all seriousness, nice work! I'm officially shopping for an older A6! Hmm.. maybe an S6 Avant


Thanks Man. I followed your install in your CTS-V, very nice.

S6 is a nice ride with the V10 almost bought one but decided to go with the 4.2 A6 to be a little nicer on my wallet for maintenance costs. As that V10 is a bit costly. But your V is still faster than the S6. I'm sure its fun to drive


----------



## 02TurboA4 (Jun 21, 2007)

mrm1776 said:


> Wow... those drivers are sexy! Those look so good you could put them on the mantle and call them art!


Yes they are. Could use another set just to set on display


----------



## Se7en (Mar 28, 2007)

02TurboA4 said:


> Thanks Man. I followed your install in your CTS-V, very nice.
> 
> S6 is a nice ride with the V10 almost bought one but decided to go with the 4.2 A6 to be a little nicer on my wallet for maintenance costs. As that V10 is a bit costly. But your V is still faster than the S6. I'm sure its fun to drive


I wish the RS6 Avant were available over here! That's one of the sexiest cars on the road IMHO...


----------



## hyundave (Jun 7, 2012)

This is a sweet build. Can't wait to see more. I'd love to see the trunk all wired up


----------



## Underground Audio (May 29, 2012)

Subscribed! Nice work so far!


----------



## 02TurboA4 (Jun 21, 2007)

Se7en said:


> I wish the RS6 Avant were available over here! That's one of the sexiest cars on the road IMHO...


Yes that is one bad ass car. We never get any of the really good cars like that here.


----------



## 02TurboA4 (Jun 21, 2007)

hyundave said:


> This is a sweet build. Can't wait to see more. I'd love to see the trunk all wired up


I should have some pics in about a week once I clean up some of the wires. Have some temporary wires in just so I could hear it.


----------

